# barn owl



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

About 25 years ago I was walking through a local wood. I Heard some scratching and scraping in the undergrowth. I stopped to investigate and found a barn owl with a very obvious broken wing. I immediately contacred the RSPB. they responded immediately. the poor little things injury was so bad that even after treatment, he would never be able to servive in the wild. I said that I would be willing to care for him for as long as it takes. I have no idea how long owls live for and I have no how old he was when I found him, but I kept alive, happy and well for 3 years.
Has anyone else have simular stories.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I have had a crow and a magpie baby bought to me for hand rearing after falling out of nests. Both stayed tame for a long time after release and would come home for food


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a thought. What were barn owls called before men started to build barns?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

alan g a said:


> Here's a thought. What were barn owls called before men started to build barns?


Owls.........


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

An unexpected but brilliant answer.


----------

